# mistress (in an affair)



## divina

What is the term for this in Spanish? Would it just be "amante", or is there another, more specific term?


----------



## Irethtook

"Amante" or "la querida". Wait for more suggestions.


----------



## KateNicole

I would use amante.  I think "querida" is too mild and ambiguous.  Also, if the context is already defined, you could use "la otra."


----------



## Irethtook

You can say "A lo mejor está con su(la) querida" But it's not used that much, at least compared to "amante". "La otra" is used frequently.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

_*La amante*_ (formal)
_*La otra*_ (kind of euphemism)
_*La trampa*_ (slang)

Greetings,


----------



## divina

Irethtook said:


> You can say "A lo mejor está con su(la) querida" But it's not used that much, at least compared to "amante". "La otra" is used frequently.



hmmm...I think "la otra" sounds best. Amante/querida could be referring to his wife.


----------



## elbeto

Never heard of "la trampa," but "amante" is, I believed, "universally" understandable in Spanish speaking countries.


----------



## breezyanne19

all my friends use the word sancha or sancho


----------



## cero

Mis amigos de America Central dicen "dama" o "la dama de el".  ¿Por qué nadie mas dice esta palabra?


----------



## Modosita

cero said:


> Mis amigos de America Central dicen "dama" o "la dama de él". ¿Por qué nadie más dice esta palabra?


 
Hola cero: Dama es una palabra muy positiva en España. La amante de un individuo casado no sé si precisa una definición tan positiva. 

Por aquí se oyen palabras como

el lío

la otra

la querida (eso también se puede referir a la esposa)

saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Amante es quizá la palabra más común y un tanto neutra. Querida, querindonga o "la otra" tienen un matiz peyorativo del que carece amante. Quizá porque amante se puede usar también para una relación de sólo dos personas sin vínculo legal entre sí, mientras que los otros términos hablan de una tercera persona en discordia. Saludos,


----------



## uruguacha

ok. Then, what is the english word for a male lover o amante?

Please, enlight me! since I have been trying to figure this out...


----------



## TravelinTom

uruguacha said:


> ok. Then, what is the english word for a male lover o amante?
> Please, enlight me! since I have been trying to figure this out...



Just "lover", to my best knowledge, or paramour, boyfriend, etc.   There is no equivalent to "Sancho" and no male "mistress" that I know of.
He took a mistress.  She took a lover.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Some cynic, be it Oscar Wilde or Bernard Shaw, once said that _the chains of marriage are sometimes so heavy_ that it takes three to carry them, and it is here where a *lover = amante *comes in.


----------



## godelcah

amante y querida son las mas usuales.
Como se dice m'as arriba, la otra es un eufemismo, como la aquella, la aquellita, la capillita.
Claro vale para M'exico N.E.


----------



## Red Blood

Cuando ví en un capítulo de "Friends" que twinkie la tradujeron como querida, supuse que era una palabra utilizada en México, y acá me lo están confirmando.
En Argentina la/el amante sería la palabra utilizada por default, aunque la otra (el otro) también se entendería perfectamente. Querida nadie entendería que se refiere a un/una amante.

Saludos


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú se usa (mejor diré se usaba ya que ahora no se escucha mucho) "la querida". Pero creo que la querida era "la otra" que tenía casa puesta por el amante y era mantenida por él, mientras que una amante puede ser totalmente independiente económicamente. Pero es solo lo que creo, no lo podría asegurar al 100%


----------



## Gunslinger01

It is "La amante". In South America "La mosa" as well- more offensive-


----------



## Gunslinger01

No mires series americanas traducidas al español. Míralas en inglés. (para  usuario Red Blood)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Querida y amante en México. Es común también hablar del _segundo frente_. 
Cuando el señor establece a su amante en una casa y vive parcialmente con ella, y hasta tiene familia, se llama _la casa chica_.
Sancho, como mencionado más arriba, es *el* amante. Nunca he escuchado sanch*a*.


----------



## Gunslinger01

If you want to be understood in every Spanish speaking country, don't use the translations from Mexico or Spain -don't take offense.They use words that are only understood in those countries. Visit www.rae.com to know which are the universal words. In this case, it is amante. I've never heard that a misstress is a "querida" or a "Sancha" and Spanish is my native language.
Regards.


----------



## Red Blood

Gunslinger01 said:


> No mires series americanas traducidas al español. Míralas en inglés. (para usuario Red Blood)



¡Hola!, en realidad el subtitulado decía "querida", la voz era la de la hermosa Courteney Cox  

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gunslinger01 said:


> If you want to be understood in every Spanish speaking country, don't use the translations from Mexico or Spain -don't take offense.They use words that are only understood in those countries. Visit www.rae.com to know which are the universal words. In this case, it is amante. I've never heard that a misstress is a "querida" or a "Sancha" and Spanish is my native language.



No offense taken, pero qué extraña aseveración.
El DRAE es de España, si no me equivoco, y apunta lo usualmente utilizado en España, anotando cuidadosamente las variaciones según los países.
Y el concepto de _universal _podría ser controversial.
El español más hablado en el mundo es el mexicano. _Querida _es lo usual aquí. ¿Entonces es universal? _Amante _es un poquito más ofensivo.


----------



## Red Blood

Coincido con vos Juan Jacob. Cada país de habla hispana tiene sus modismos, así que, cuánto más sepamos mejor. Después, si alguien pide una sugerencia por ej para España ó México ó Argentina, se ve que opina alguien de esos países.
Lo mismo con la gente del Reino Unido, la Norteamérica de habla inglesa (USA más Canada) ó Australia.

Saludos


----------



## Gunslinger01

Por universal me refiero a que la forista debe utilizar palabras no regionales (Ej: col, ven, arg, mex, etc...). Así, todo el mundo le va a entender y no sólo los de determinada región. Estoy seguro de que si alguien dice amante, todo el mundo va a entender que es la "mistress". En las novelas mexicanas dicen amante también.Saludo.


----------



## Gunslinger01

Creo que el término amante debe tener un matiz ofensivo o un poco de tabú en cualquier contexto.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ya. El español de México no es _regional_. Esa es una visión españocentrista, si es que existe dicho término.
Total, quien plantea en primera instancia es de Estados Unidos. _Querida_, para los 20 y tantos mexicanos allá, está perfecto. Más afectuoso, valga el adjetivo, que amante.
Saludos también.


----------



## Hannibal

Hola, me parece buena la explicación de CarlitosCorazon en relación al uso de estos términos en el Perú. Por otro lado, como dijo Erasmo Galeno, también se usa el término "la trampa", que tiene un sentido informal, y se refiere normalmente a relaciones eventuales o de poca duración, mientras que amante o querida se refieren más a alguien con quien se lleva una relación paralela un poco más larga y habitual. Incluso existe el verbo "trampear".


----------



## cero

Modosita said:


> Hola cero: Dama es una palabra muy positiva en España. La amante de un individuo casado no sé si precisa una definición tan positiva.
> 
> Por aquí se oyen palabras como
> 
> el lío
> 
> la otra
> 
> la querida (eso también se puede referir a la esposa)
> 
> saludos



¿Qué tal putona?


----------



## Red Blood

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya. El español de México no es _regional_. Esa es una visión españocentrista, si es que existe dicho término.
> Total, quien plantea en primera instancia es de Estados Unidos. _Querida_, para los 20 y tantos mexicanos allá, está perfecto. Más afectuoso, valga el adjetivo, que amante.
> Saludos también.



Coincido con vos, y sentiría lo mismo si lo dijeran respecto al españo de Argentina, especialmente de Buenos Aires donde viven más de 15 millones de personas y junto al DF de México, es una de las dos ciudades con mayor población de habla hispana en el mundo.
Respecto a "Querida", en Argentina sería la traducción de "Darling". "Amante" puede ser "Lover" (en el buen sentido por ejemplo el marido y su esposa pueden ser buenos amantes) ó utilizarse en el caso de un "affair" por ej "Elisa es la amante de Juan" (Juan tiene una relación fuera de su matrimonio con Susana).

Saludos


----------



## nangueyra

divina said:


> hmmm...I think "la otra" sounds best. Amante/querida could be referring to his wife.



En Argentina nadie confundiría "amante" o "querida" por esposa. Fijate que se usan como sustantivos. Uno sí podría usarlos como adjetivos en "querida esposa" "amante esposa" pero ése es otro tema.


----------



## TravelinTom

How about "amante ajeno/ajena" ?


----------



## Red Blood

TravelinTom said:


> How about "amante ajeno/ajena" ?



I've never heard that in Argentina.

Best wishes


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Red Blood said:


> I've never heard that in Argentina.
> 
> Best wishes



Tampoco en el Perú.


----------



## cero

La palabra es amante extra maritales.


----------



## jsvillar

cero said:


> La palabra es amante extra maritales.


?
Sería 'amante extramarital', pero creo que es una redundancia porque la palabra 'amante' sin más está bastante clara.


----------



## un4given

"Amante" es la palabra mas genérica usada por todos los hispano hablantes y que no se presta a confusión.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo que "mistress" en inglés es un tanto anticuada. Amante no lo es en español. En mi país, querida, en cambio, podría tener ese toque de desuso.
Saludos


----------

